# Lets see your horses and santa hats pictures



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Let's see if I have any luck posting a picture. Anyone else have pics of their horses in santa hats?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

This is from last year...haven't gotten any this year...need to though! haha


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Awwwww!! SO cute!! I just did Santa hat pics with my horsie . . .

Ain't he cute?? <3


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

We are getting new ones done(hopefully) tomorrow ...but I will post one from last year There was snow on the ground last year...so far just flurries and ice this year.


----------



## O So (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh perfect!! LOL I too, just bought my guy a Santa hat! I put it in the Mini section, but since I found this thread, I will put some here too!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Cocoa









Cherokee


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

These arnt santa hats... its a halo!!!! 

Dispationate:








And Cass got a wig too! :lol:


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh, they are all adorable. I guess I better get in the holiday spirit, and toss off the bah humbugs.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Ooh...got another fun one...found antlers and my mare's sunglasses in the trailer today...


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Omg she looks adorable mom2pride!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

too funny


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

this is actually from three years ago.. I haven't gotten around to taking pics since.. but she's still cute as always


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ha Ha , I love the glasses!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Of course, my goofy Arab!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Caleigh wiggled her ear out of her hat but here's one of our family portraits.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

drafts4ever said:


> Caleigh wiggled her ear out of her hat but here's one of our family portraits.


 
You sure like big animals :lol:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Here are pictures from tonight. I was feeling the xmas spirit  She has bells in the back..she was playing music if she walked or got irritated. Oh and btw, if she looks thin it's because she is a bit. The vet checked my hay and I found out it was poor quality when the person I got it from said it was good quality..so just don't want to be told I was a horse neglector.

Here is Gidget.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Romeo clause








His elf Demi








Here is Romeo from 2008?? Maybe?


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

oh my gosh, they are all so cute.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

LOL mine are photoshopped as I haven't made it to the barn with Santa hats yet but they are cute none the less! 

Claymore









Monty









Rain









Lola


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

those are cute!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Ah, not crazy about this pic (we're pressed for time and it was getting dark). Hopefully this year we'll be able to get some better ones!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Except for being a bit dark that is a good picture. I like how you did the neck wreath. Mine were terrible. Better next year.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I took a few more when I went riding yesterday, lol I think the horses thought I was nuts :lol:

Damper (wasnt too thrilled):








Silver: (the lighting is really bad, but still nice)








Love:


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

The horses really do look like they are saying "I am only putting up with these humiliating hats because I like my person"
I am sure my horses were saying to each other "if we hold still this will be over with sooner"


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

drafts4ever said:


> Caleigh wiggled her ear out of her hat but here's one of our family portraits.


Beautiful!


----------



## alissabrianna (Oct 21, 2010)

mom2pride said:


> Ooh...got another fun one...found antlers and my mare's sunglasses in the trailer today...


OH my gosh, that is so adorable  I love it


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

i edited this because I haven't taken pictures yet but, I probably will tomorrow.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

that's cool, I have got to learn to use my photoshop


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Honestly, I've tried using photoshop and I didn't like it but, I love picnik.com


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Photoshop is too complicated and does not make much sense either. I might look up picnik.com


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

alissabrianna said:


> OH my gosh, that is so adorable  I love it


Yeah, my girl puts up with alot!!! :lol:


----------



## Shannon T (Oct 3, 2010)

my boys on Zan this is our christmas card

















Boys on Blaze this one is on the christmas card also!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

We did christmas photos this weekend, Phoenix is not bothered by anything on or around his face, which is fantastic to know for the future. He wandered around the barn with his hat on for ages!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I love the expression on Zan's face, very cute card


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Oh, Phoenix is a beautiful horse, I love the ear tip sticking out


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

New pics from last weekend..Radar is the class clown in our family , always picking at Henry and grabbing onto something ..gotta love them though.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Oh, I love that one. Henry has the "I can't believe I have to wear this" look and Radar looks like a character. I WANT that antlers halter and hat!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

lol, yeah I know the expressions on their faces = priceless
I think they were thinking of running for hills since my kiddo was holding them.
They really are good sports for letting us dress them up like that.

I got the antler and the halter bell covers from a tack store super cheap..the santa hat came from the pony club that my daughter used to belong too ..the one that you get horse books and gifts from.


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

Here are Samson and Cappella


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

drafts4ever said:


> Caleigh wiggled her ear out of her hat but here's one of our family portraits.


 
That is a great photo! Perfect Christmas Card picture!


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

from about two years ago? I love this picture to deathhhh  Love my horse


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Oh, too cute!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

P.S. that's a big horse


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

These should be clickable links, been so long since I've posted a photo. Flicka was NOT thrilled at me for this..

Red on the other hand is a hambone!!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

horses get the funniest expressions when you put hats on them!


----------



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

Brownie wasn't to happy but he put up with it.


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

found one more from last year. we took the kids sledding.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

JoJo and Jasmine were not entirely happy with us for using some heretofore unseen torture devices. So we got Oreo the cat instead. He seemed content with it.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

pctrider said:


> Brownie wasn't to happy but he put up with it.


 
love this picture.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Brownie is a cool color! and the cat...hilarious
wish I had the nerve to try sledding with the horse


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

This is a VERY photoshopped picture that I made last year as a christmas card for my mom, starring my boy


----------



## spanish2speaker (Dec 23, 2010)

mom2pride i luv your horse picture it is soooooo funny!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a few finally lol

Phantom being oh so tolerant




phantom not being so tolerant anymore lol(if it weren't for his high withers I would have gone over)


Poppy with his hat on


then he shook it off


so i put it on his butt and he turned and stuck his tongue out lol(what a scrooge) haha just kidding poppy's a cutie


then charlie had it on


Charlie looking like he had a bit too much egg nog haha


and finally Max with the hat on


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

those are too cute. that took some photoshop talent. I am still plugging away on my photoshop skills


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I got a message from Dashing Big Red....he is mortified that he was wearing a Santa Hat!!!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Until he got extra alfalfa for doing it, then he offered to pull the sleigh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok...I can see where DBR would see that as a good trade off...but he was sending up a call to his union steward about these unplanned job duties.


----------

